# AGILITY and ALACRITY



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Everard & Sons are today reported to have sold their double bottom sister product carriers "AGILITY" and "ALACRITY" (3,144 TDW built 1990 Richards Lowestoft) to Greek buyers for US$ 6 million en bloc.


----------



## barnsey (Apr 19, 2007)

The first results of Fishers take over perhaps???

Barnsey


----------



## kevinseery (Jul 20, 2007)

Everards took their eye off the ball when they built these two ships in that they were double bottom but not double hulled. The oil companies, as you probably know, don't want to charter non double hull tankers any more so their days were numbered as the cargoes dried up. They aren't so fussy in Greece and these two will probably end up as bunker barges.(Smoke)


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Agility & Alacrity*

More likely will be put into service as fresh water suppliers to many of the Aegean islands which have either none or not enough water. Many of the current vessels on this trade are getting rather long in the tooth. The Greek Government policy to establish water desalination plants on these islands is going ahead but VERY slowly. I'm off tomorrow to one such island where I've had a home for years. Nearly all the tankers which supply it are ex.effluent carriers! Wash your teeth with care!


----------



## ftelincs (Feb 7, 2007)

Second result of Fishers takeover?
Annuity in Fisher colours

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=531901

How long before the red and white houseflag dissapears forever?


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Now, Now Guys, I believe it correct to say these ships were going to be sold before the buy out, and,as correctly pointed out, they are not double hulled. Even Fishers are having to make mionor modifications to some ships for double hull regs.

Also, all ships are going Blue, as a sensible cost measure and they are having special paint on the Hulls. The funnels were to remain, although there was talk about using a vulture instead of Kingfisher. Although the Annuity picture seems to indicate otherwise.

The Alacrity is going in January, and just for the record, Fisher have sold one of 'theirs', the Severn Fisher this month.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasco, a very fair comment and for ships built in 1990 they were more than up to the task of the day. (Thumb)


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

I am sure they were, I will find out soon,may be taking Alacrity to new owners, though I have heard fronm others she is a nightmare as far as ballasting goes.


----------



## mpkk (Nov 23, 2006)

Seems the Red & White House flag has already gone. All the Everard ships I've seen in Milford during the last 3/4 months are all flying the Fishers House flag.
RegardsJon


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Sad as it may be, it was a takeover,not a merger.
Eventually it will all be Fishers livery. Although the names are not being changed and as I said above a new funnel design is being considered.
In the meantime the crew are intergrated, we serve on any vessel. Manning is done from Barrow, and the ISM is Fishers, though they have tried to take the best of both.
I expect, as with all situations of this kind, it will take a few years before acceptance by all.
Even in Fishers there is still talk of it was better in Rockies, Coes, etc.
It may be of interest that at the time of the take over Everards still had personnel under different salary schemes, the ex-Shell coastal tankermen had superior conditions, I am told.

and as a lot of members on this site can verify, the Houlder/Furness take over was not sweet.

Spare a thought for the ex-Fisher guys who left voluntarily to join Everards. They are right back where they started, I for one have some sympathy there.

Of course, Fishers should have some sympathy to as some of the Guys who did not leave of their own free will joined Everards and they now have the unique honour of sailing for the Company that sacked them! But they did not lose their jobs.

Its a strange world, as someone once said.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Vasco, very nicely put - well done Sir. (Thumb)


----------

